# Moving to Sanford Fl area



## y2kota

Anyone in or around Sanford area? New job means moving and would like some locals input about the good and bad areas. Just myself and wife so no concerns about schools. Apartments are our choice at the time. Don't want to have to mess with the yard and other BS with a rental house.


----------



## Slip Stream

Do not know the Sanford area beyond the Orlando Airport and the exit on I-4, but can advise you not to overlook rental SFH (house). Most Floridian neighborhoods are either condos or HOA that include lawn care. Florida's state tree is a Latino with a weed whacker. Lawn care is cheap or included in rental.

You want to live in neighborhood rather than apartment building for security sake. If no one gives you answer, use google/bing satellite view to search for a neighborhood without cars in the driveway. Cars in the driveway or yard mean food service industry Latinos that party all night.

Do not live in a duplex. (reread that sentence)

Real estate in Florida is so cheap right now, if you go the rental apt route, expect to buy soon. A nice house in a safe area should be in the $70-120K range and will rent for $800-1500/month if you get transferred/move.


----------



## ksl316

In laws live in Sanford's Historic District.Great area close to downtown that you can walk to or ride a bike.Cool funky little bars and businesses that cater to the locals and other surrounding areas.There's a great German restaurant that serves copious amounts of bier and wurst.Only complaint is they roll up the streets pretty early and theres not much to do during the week.

If looking for a rental your best bet would be Lake Mary or Heathrow. These area's offer a lot more options for renting apt's


----------



## PhillyFan

y2kota said:


> Anyone in or around Sanford area? New job means moving and would like some locals input about the good and bad areas. Just myself and wife so no concerns about schools. Apartments are our choice at the time. Don't want to have to mess with the yard and other BS with a rental house.


I live in Sanford. If you're looking for a apartment rental I'd look in Lake Mary. Lots of nice apartment communities.


----------



## dougclaysmith

Use to live in that area. You want a Lake Mary address, not a Sanford. Just a little nicer, newer, more places to eat, little higher cotton folks. The old part of Sanford is nice, but it hit or miss. 

Traffic in Orlando, especially the north side of town, sucks to a new level. So try and get somewhere close to your job. 

There is a nice, (pretty easy) group ride that leaves 7:30am in Lake Mary Blvd on Saturdays. 

You can check it out here. Official Site of the SEMINOLE Cyclists


----------



## 41ants

You want to live in LM / Heathrow area for sure. Sanford is very sketchy.. Gang bangers and ********....and George Zimmerman


----------



## y2kota

Thanks for all of the great information. Found a nice apartment in Lake Mary. Just off of North Rinehart Rd and He Thomas Jr Parkway. Moving in in a couple weeks.

In the mean time it's the Marriott for me.


----------



## dougclaysmith

y2kota said:


> Thanks for all of the great information. Found a nice apartment in Lake Mary. Just off of North Rinehart Rd and He Thomas Jr Parkway. Moving in in a couple weeks.
> 
> In the mean time it's the Marriott for me.



Very good, Are you across the street (sort of) from the Mall? You're real close to that whole Martin / Zimmerman shooting thing. No big deal, it's nice, not the hood as the media would lead you to believe. 

But again, That whole area is nice. If your're a beer guy, check out Jax 5th Ave in Lake Mary good selection. Also, the whole area on the NE corner of 46a (he thomas) and international blvd.


----------



## y2kota

No, about 2 miles south of the mall. Next 2 a cemetery.


----------



## 41ants

dougclaysmith said:


> Very good, Are you across the street (sort of) from the Mall? You're real close to that whole Martin / Zimmerman shooting thing. No big deal, it's nice, not the hood as the media would lead you to believe.
> 
> But again, That whole area is nice. If your're a beer guy, check out Jax 5th Ave in Lake Mary good selection. Also, the whole area on the NE corner of 46a (he thomas) and international blvd.


Yes... The scenery is very nice there as well..


----------



## Cycho

Have been to Sanford many times. It reminds me of old Florida, the area all around grew and bacame all touristy but Sanford really didn't. 

When I think of Sanford I think of it's most famous son, Larry the Cable Guy.


----------

